

Only one day to go for giving feedback on India's Net Neutrality plans - adityab
https://mygov.in/group-issue/give-your-comments-or-suggestions-recommendations-committee-net-neutrality/

======
adityab
For the larger HN crowd, it is worth calling out Facebook's hypocritical
stance.

They've launched a vaguely worded and misleading campaign, abusing their reach
to get people's support for Internet.org, phrased in such a way that it is
hard to say no to it, see this screenshot:
[https://twitter.com/prkvs/status/628405660326084608](https://twitter.com/prkvs/status/628405660326084608)

They profess the need for neutrality in the US, but not in India (or when they
do, it is a doublespeak version).

The same goes for Google: [http://scroll.in/article/717663/double-standards-
facebook-an...](http://scroll.in/article/717663/double-standards-facebook-and-
google-are-happy-to-support-net-neutrality-in-us-but-violate-it-in-india)

------
captn3m0
More details:

\- [http://blog.savetheinternet.in/24-hours-to-save-
netneutralit...](http://blog.savetheinternet.in/24-hours-to-save-
netneutrality-2/)

\- AIB Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0w_YhZUYeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0w_YhZUYeA)

\- r/india discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3gya52/24_hours_to_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3gya52/24_hours_to_save_net_neutrality_in_india/)

